# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware حصري :  فلاشه حصريه لجهاز LP-A7 MT6580

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعضاء و  فريق المنتدي المتميز 
لكم كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير* * معانا اليوم فلاشه حصريه 
لجهاز lp-a7**
بيانات الهاتف*  ** *
  CPU: MT6580 SW:0000 Ver: CA00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01CE100000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  WIFI MAC:00082204AFFC
  BT_ADDR:000000000400
  IMEI1:355625616231531
  IMEI2:355625616231549
  id:LP-A7_1+8GB_V.06_20161118
  version:6.0
  model:LP-A7
  brand:LP-A7 manufacturer:LP-A7
  PROINFO  BaseAddr:0x80000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x380000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT1  BaseAddr:0x880000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT2  BaseAddr:0x1280000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x1C80000  Size:0x40000
  LK  BaseAddr:0x1CC0000  Size:0x60000
  BOOT  BaseAddr:0x1D20000  Size:0x1000000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2D20000  Size:0x1000000 PARA  BaseAddr:0x3D20000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3DA0000  Size:0x800000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x45A0000  Size:0xA00000
  FRP  BaseAddr:0x4FA0000  Size:0x100000 NVDATA  BaseAddr:0x50A0000  Size:0x2000000
  METADATA  BaseAddr:0x70A0000  Size:0x2760000
  OEMKEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0x9800000  Size:0x200000
  SECRO  BaseAddr:0x9A00000  Size:0x600000
  KEYSTORE  BaseAddr:0xA000000  Size:0x800000   SYSTEM  BaseAddr:0xA800000  Size:0x78000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x82800000  Size:0x10000000   USERDATA  BaseAddr:0x92800000  Size:0x13A880000
  FLASHINFO  BaseAddr:0x1CD080000  Size:0x1000000* * التحميل* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
 مع اندي التحايا والامنيات الطيبه لكم*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_برنس مافي كلام مشكور علي الدعم المتواصل
احلي تقييم
+++++++++++_

----------


## himbr7

جيد جدا انت رااااائع

----------


## haneen1190

شكرا علي الحل اخي

----------


## abdoudouieb

الرجاء اعادة رفع الفلاشة

----------

